# Wet Shaft Wall Liner



## Paul Sweet (May 3, 2019)

Are there any guidelines on whether the fire resistance of gypsum shaft liner is reduced when it gets wet?  We recently had significant water damage from a leak in lab equipment in a science building, and some water did run down a rated shaft wall.  We will ask the state Fire Marshal to look at it once the outer layer of the wall is removed.


----------



## RLGA (May 3, 2019)

Find out what product was installed. Many shaftliner panels have moisture-resistant facings and cores. If the quantity of water was minimal, then I doubt there should be a problem, but you may want to check with the manufacturer.


----------



## steveray (May 9, 2019)

Most of it that I have seen is a Densglass type product which should be resistant which makes it more feasible to install in a building under construction and exposed....


----------

